# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  hallo ik ben nieuw hier

## fetsje

hallo allemaal
ik ben een vrouw van 49 jaar, en ik heb sinds jan, 2014 transverse myelitis gekregen.
ik stond volop in het leven en zo van de ene dag op de andere moet je door het leven met beperkingen.
nou dat is best een zure appel voor mij.
het ergste is de zenuwpijn die dit geeft in mijn benen.
en ook het stuk verwerking want je weet dat dit waarschijnlijk niet weer over gaat.

gr. fetsje

----------


## Renko

Welkom alsnog!

----------

